# The G/O Bass Tournament 2 day fish-off (10/17/09) and (10/18/09)



## GarryS (Apr 5, 2004)

Its that time of the year. This years has been a real strange one on the river. The Fish-Off will start on Saturday at Griggs Dam (10/17/09) and Sunday at O'Shaughnessy Reservoir (10/18/09) It will run from 7:30am or first safe light to 3pm . You must have at least 3 tournaments to qualify. Entry fee will be $50.00 per man for both days, 100% pay back. There will be a *5 bass limit* for each boat. There will be a 1st, 2nd, 3rd place Trophies. A big bass trophy and a big bass of the year trophy. . Any questions feel free to give me a call... 614-946-8765

Thanks
GarryS


----------



## GarryS (Apr 5, 2004)

I want to thank everyone that made it out for the fish off.... We had 15 boats make it out in the cold... There were 16 largemouth bass and 10 smallmouth bass weighed in for the first day. Here are the 1st day standings.

1st Place
Darin A.
3 Largemouth bass
Total weight - 8.50 lbs.

2nd Place
Kenny
Mark 
1 Largemouth bass
3 Smallmouth bass
Total weight - 6.80 lbs.

3rd Place
Walt
Gordy
****Big Bass **** ( L/M 4.31 lbs. )
3 Largemouth bass
Total weight - 6.18 lbs.

4th Place
Mike
Marshall
2 Largemouth bass
Total weight - 4.02 lbs.

5th Place
Jeremy
Mike
3 Largemouth bass
Total weight - 3.53 lbs.

We will see everyone in the morning..... Brrrrrrrr... dress warm.

GarryS


----------



## GarryS (Apr 5, 2004)

First off We would like to thank OGF for helping me sponsor The G/O Bass Tournaments. I have met alot of great guys off of here. Plus I have leaned alot of helpful tips from these threads. Keep up the good work OGF.

It was another tough day on O'Shaughnessy Reservoir. Thanks again to everyone that made it out for the fish off. These guys did manage to bring in 10 Largemouth bass. Here are the final day results.

First Place + Trophy
Darin A.
Final weight of 8.50 lbs.

2nd Place +Trophy
Mink
Wilson
2 largemouth bass ( 5.99 lbs. )
Final weight of 8.23 lbs.

3rd Place + Trophy
Kenny B.
Curt M.
3 largemouth bass ( 5.42 lbs. )
Final weight of 7.45 lbs.

4th Place
Kenny J.
Mark M.
Final weight of 6.80 lbs.

5th Place + Big Bass Trophy
****Big Bass**** ( Largemouth Bass 4.31 lbs. )
Walt L.
Gordy K.
Final weight of 6.18 lbs.

Big Bass of the year 2009 + Trophy
Largemouth bass 4.35 lbs. ( Caught at O'Shaughnessy Reservoir on 7/26/09 )
Mike R.
Todd K.

Once again... Thanks to everyone that made this a successful year. If the weather is nice next Sunday I might hold another tournament if anyone is interested. Give me a call Thursday or Friday. 614-946-8765 If we do it will be at Griggs Dam.

Garry S.
Mike B.
Dale M.
Pat M.


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Thanks for a great year guys. Here's a picture of the winners, and one of the First place winner. Congrats to all that placed. See you all next season.


----------



## GarryS (Apr 5, 2004)

Hey Mink or Wilson... Give me a call as soon as you can.... 614-946-8765

Thanks
GarryS


----------



## Marshall (Apr 11, 2004)

Nice job guys! By the way who's the chick in the green sweat shirt in the last photo.


----------



## BrianC (May 3, 2004)

I was wondering that too - she's got great hair doesn't she?


----------



## GarryS (Apr 5, 2004)

Hey Darin A.... Give me a call as soon as you can.... 614-946-8765



Thanks
GarryS


----------



## OHBMQUINN (Sep 11, 2007)

Hey Gary will there be a tourny sunday at Griggs? The weather is supposed to be nice not freezing like last weekend also congrats to all from last weekend great job under tough conditions mother nature was not kind to us at all but its supposed to be better this weekend


----------



## GarryS (Apr 5, 2004)

Yes.. I will be there Sunday... We will see how many show up..... This might be the last tournament. Can't pass up a nice day.....I'll be posting a new thread....


----------



## Rainer Wolf (Apr 11, 2004)

Nice job....sorry i missed out this year...Marshall, that was funny...is that m.denny? I think so, hence i'm still chuckling


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

That is Mike, Rainer! He's got several offers from this picture!


----------

